# Multi Select Box Auswahl



## kevkev (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach folgendem Script:

Ich habe 3 Select Boxen, die voneinander abhängig sind.
Folgendes Beispiel:

Land - Bundesland - PLZ

Wenn nun bei Land Deutschland ausgewählt werden, so steht bei Bundesland "BW, NRW,..." und bei PLZ alle PLZ des Landes Deutschland.
Wählt man nun ein Bundesland aus, so werden nur noch die PLZ Nummern des jeweiligen ausgewählten Bundeslandes angezeigt.

Quasi wie ein Filter!

Ich dachte, solche Scripte müßte es massenweiße unter Google geben, jedoch finde ich dort nur einfache Navigationen .

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! 

Danke.

Gruß
Kevin


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Januar 2008)

Was du suchst, nennt man u.a. auch Combobox(en) ....ein Thema dazu findest du bspw. hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript-ajax/214587-dynamische-formularelemente.html


----------

